# 346xp or 460 rancher??



## Greenstar (May 16, 2009)

Hello guys, I think I need a new medium-small sized groundsaw. I have an 026, which is sometimes a little undersized, and an 036, which sometimes gets a little heavy and is too oversized for our normal ground activity on a day to day basis, so I was looking for a little something in between..
The local saw shop was all out of the 346, so I was considering the rancher, which is also $40 cheaper, and I think is more powerful saw!!

But I think its probably the 346xp that I really want.

Good weekend guys!!

Ben ~Greenstar


----------



## wigglesworth (May 16, 2009)

346 no contest. Pro saw vs. Homeowner saw...hmmmmmill take the pro


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 16, 2009)

Greenstar said:


> Hello guys, I think I need a new medium-small sized groundsaw. I have an 026, which is sometimes a little undersized, and an 036, which sometimes gets a little heavy and is too oversized for our normal ground activity on a day to day basis, so I was looking for a little something in between..
> The local saw shop was all out of the 346, so I was considering the rancher, which is also $40 cheaper, and I think is more powerful saw!!
> 
> But I think its probably the 346xp that I really want.
> ...



Get the Husky!, Rancher is code word for home-owner.
Jeff


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 16, 2009)

Greenstar said:


> Hello guys, I think I need a new medium-small sized groundsaw. I have an 026, which is sometimes a little undersized, and an 036, which sometimes gets a little heavy and is too oversized for our normal ground activity on a day to day basis, so I was looking for a little something in between..
> The local saw shop was all out of the 346, so I was considering the rancher, which is also $40 cheaper, and I think is more powerful saw!!
> 
> But I think its probably the 346xp that I really want.
> ...



The Rancher is a home-owner grade saw that does have the same power output of the 346xp but is almost 2 lbs heavier.

The 346xp is the same size saw as your 026 with about half a horse more power.

I just bought a 346xp and LOVE it.


----------



## Greenstar (May 17, 2009)

Scott, what size bar do u roll with on yours? I was thinkin id get it with an 18".


----------



## asthesun (May 17, 2009)

i dont know why people are so turned off by 'homeowner' stihls. i have used almost every stihl ever made and they are all very nice with a few exceptions. someone on here got on me about using a 250 to climb with, saying 260 was the real thing and 250 is just a homeowner toy. thing is, 250 is lighter and runs a slightly shorter bar. 250 is small enough that i can hold it horizontal from my body with one hand and use it, cant do that with the 260. 200 is nice but its tophandle i dont care for. plus, look at the price difference. i can buy 2 250s for the price of one 'pro' saw. or one 250 and a bunch of rum


----------



## Guarddog1 (May 17, 2009)

346 all the way noting runs like a pro saw I have had homeowner saws but now I will never own one again everybody always seems to brag about I have a rancher 455 with a 20 inch (blade) I saw my 346 with an 18 inch bar run circles around it. The 346 is light and very zippy. I usually find my self using that one


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 17, 2009)

Power:weight there is nothing like a 346 for an all around bucking/limbing medium saw.

I needed to replace mine; being that there are no reliable husky shops near by, so I went with a MS-260


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2009)

asthesun, you do a pretty good job of verifying your "hackness" on some of these post you make. good job. keep it up.


hey ben. dont waste your money on the 460husqy. if you are as you say,a fulltime tree working professional you will know that you must buy the quality saw that will stand the test of time. wait for the 346xp. otherwise when you break a piece of plastic off that homeowner saw or its over heating and doesnt want to cut up any more oak in the backyard and you just want to get off the job, you'll have no one but yourself to blame.

if you think the 036 gets heavy i gotta meet you. 

you go to lupita's yet?

you find someone to climb the tree's you dont want to climb yet?


----------



## asthesun (May 17, 2009)

oldirty said:


> asthesun, you do a pretty good job of verifying your "hackness" on some of these post you make. good job. keep it up.



mmkay... oh btw the worst stihl>the besy husky


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 17, 2009)

Greenstar said:


> Scott, what size bar do u roll with on yours? I was thinkin id get it with an 18".



Have a 18" bar but usually have the 15" bar on it.

I have a 394xp that I have a 20" and a 32" bar for.


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 17, 2009)

asthesun said:


> i dont know why people are so turned off by 'homeowner' stihls. i have used almost every stihl ever made and they are all very nice with a few exceptions. someone on here got on me about using a 250 to climb with, saying 260 was the real thing and 250 is just a homeowner toy. thing is, 250 is lighter and runs a slightly shorter bar. 250 is small enough that i can hold it horizontal from my body with one hand and use it, cant do that with the 260. 200 is nice but its tophandle i dont care for. plus, look at the price difference. i can buy 2 250s for the price of one 'pro' saw. or one 250 and a bunch of rum



I'm thinkin that $250 of rum has addled your brain a bit too much.....You do realize that the 260pro is exactly 1/2 lb heavier than the 250 right?

A competent user will also cut more wood with one 260 over it's lifespan than they would two 250's, in less time. 

There's a reason true pro's buy PRO saws, just like there's a glaringly obvious reason that dimasthesunonadarkfoggynight is touting the virtues of homeowner saws and rum. 

The 50cc 346xp is (IMO) the best saw in its class by a fair margin. It's the bee's knees, finer than frog's hair. It's a ripper. I love mine, and don't think I could live without it.


----------



## olpace (May 17, 2009)

asthesun said:


> i dont know why people are so turned off by 'homeowner' stihls. i have used almost every stihl ever made and they are all very nice with a few exceptions. someone on here got on me about using a 250 to climb with, saying 260 was the real thing and 250 is just a homeowner toy. thing is, 250 is lighter and runs a slightly shorter bar. 250 is small enough that i can hold it horizontal from my body with one hand and use it, cant do that with the 260. 200 is nice but its tophandle i dont care for. plus, look at the price difference. i can buy 2 250s for the price of one 'pro' saw. or one 250 and a bunch of rum




I have been climbing with a 250 equipped with an 18" bar for 3 years and still runs as good as the day I bought it. People give me a hard time about running a residential saw, but there is no tellin how many times that little saw has paid for itself. Granted some products are just junk from the get go, but if you take care of your equipment and respect its limitations then you will get years of service.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 17, 2009)

olpace said:


> I have been climbing with a 250 equipped with an 18" bar for 3 years and still runs as good as the day I bought it. People give me a hard time about running a residential saw, but there is no tellin how many times that little saw has paid for itself. Granted some products are just junk from the get go, but if you take care of your equipment and respect its limitations then you will get years of service.



Respect its limitations. Yeah, I did not bid that in.
Jeff


----------



## Greenstar (May 20, 2009)

oldirty said:


> ...
> 
> if you think the 036 gets heavy i gotta meet you. (what do u mean by that oldirty?)
> 
> ...







ddhlakebound said:


> ... ...
> 
> The 50cc 346xp is (IMO) the best saw in its class by a fair margin. (ddhlakebound, may I ask u how many cc's my old 026 Pro is, and what u think the weight difference between the two saws (026 Pro vs. 346xp)is as well, because I'm thinkin about putting a fresh set of rings in this old 026...does this freshen things up some on an old saw! Thanks.) It's the bee's knees, finer than frog's hair. It's a ripper. I love mine, and don't think I could live without it.



Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## Greenstar (May 20, 2009)

Guys, has anyone of you ever put new rings in an older saw that had years and lots of hours on it, just to freshen things up, maybe improve compression some!!? 

Rings are cheap, and these saws are so easy to pull apart (I pulled my first apart yesterday!).. I mean I figure why not, because I do think this older saw with hundreds of hours on it has lost some power over the years. Yesterday I did pull the exhaust manifold off and the rings looked a little worn, but engine did still look good, and smooth. We did a compression test on it just to check, and it had 150 (after three pulls). Is this good, what shud Stihl's have? But again, it has lost some power over the years. (I used to cut down 4'-5' diameter cottonwoods with this thing for years back in colorado w/ a 20" bar on it when I was 20, before I even knew what a larger saw was like!! I used to sit there for days and cut this wood. We used to do it all the time. And never had a problem with this saw.)

I might make a post about this elsewhere too, but I thought I'd ask you guys here too. Thanks


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 20, 2009)

> ddhlakebound, may I ask u how many cc's my old 026 Pro is, and what u think the weight difference between the two saws (026 Pro vs. 346xp)is as well, because I'm thinkin about putting a fresh set of rings in this old 026...does this freshen things up some on an old saw! Thanks.



these figures are from stihl and husky's sites....

stihl ms 260 pro

50.2 cc
3.2 hp
10.6 lbs. 

husky ne 346xp

50.1cc
3.7 hp
11.0 lbs

http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS260Pro.html

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/products/xp-saws/compare-xp-saws/

As far as the ring job, it'll probably make some difference, hard to say exactly how much. The guys in the chainsaw forum generally have far better chainsaw mechanic advice than I could ever offer.


----------



## asthesun (May 20, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> these figures are from stihl and husky's sites....
> 
> stihl ms 260 pro
> 
> ...



would be nice to know [email protected] stihl is probably rated at lower rpms.


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 20, 2009)

asthesun said:


> would be nice to know [email protected] stihl is probably rated at lower rpms.



Max power at 9,600 rpms on the 346xp.


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 20, 2009)

asthesun said:


> would be nice to know [email protected] stihl is probably rated at lower rpms.



Yeah, probably is, because the stihl's max rpm is lower than the husky. You could always lean it out to match the husky's rpm's, but it wouldn't last long, or cut much. 

stihl does not even list max rpm, the husky tops out at 14.7k rpm.


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 20, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> the husky tops out at 14.7k rpm.



It's a little screamer. I love my 346.


----------



## asthesun (May 20, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Yeah, probably is, because the stihl's max rpm is lower than the husky. You could always lean it out to match the husky's rpm's, but it wouldn't last long, or cut much.
> 
> stihl does not even list max rpm, the husky tops out at 14.7k rpm.



yep, thats why i prefer stihl, not because they're made to run @ less rpm, but because their power is @ lower rpm. same reason i like cummins diesel, you can idle into any gear (with no load ofc). with stihl, you can lay the saw on the wood, then pull the trigger. with the huskies i've used, you have to have the thing wide open before you start cutting. only thing i think i like about husky is the 'air injection' thing, but again, that just makes more rpms.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 20, 2009)

olpace said:


> I have been climbing with a 250 equipped with an 18" bar for 3 years and still runs as good as the day I bought it. People give me a hard time about running a residential saw, but there is no tellin how many times that little saw has paid for itself. Granted some products are just junk from the get go, but if you take care of your equipment and respect its limitations then you will get years of service.



My experience and working with crews (as climber, feller, foreman and now my own crew).. (who use virtually 100% Stihl saws), have demonstrated that Stihl {homeowner} saws are better than most other non-Stihl saws out there {yes some of them have used saws like 270, 290, etc). However, they are not as good as the comparable Stihl professional saw (typically you get lighter saw, somewhat better material, higher chain speed, and a worse warranty  on the pro saws). 

If you compare the Stihl homeowner with the closest professional saw, you will have a saw that is a little heavier, and does not cut as quickly.. but for overall quality they seem to still last the long run virtually the same as their big brothers.

Now not saying Stihl are the ONLY good saw on the block, but there are few other names that can come close (I can think of maybe two or three others). The rest simply do not stack up to the long run.

So, yes you 250 likely is doing the job well, and will continue to do so. Personally I prefer my 200T with 14" bar for climbing, but it is all personal preference. Glad you like the 250, and I hope it continues to work and do the job for years to come!


----------



## 1I'dJak (May 20, 2009)

i recently bought the dolmar 5100s....its a pretty good little screamer.... poor man's 346....here in canada a 346 runs close to 800 bones.... the 5100s runs for 499....both have high revs, i think the husky is a little revvier but the dolmar has a bit more hp...


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 20, 2009)

1I'dJak said:


> i recently bought the dolmar 5100s....its a pretty good little screamer.... poor man's 346....here in canada a 346 runs close to 800 bones.... the 5100s runs for 499....both have high revs, i think the husky is a little revvier but the dolmar has a bit more hp...



uh-oh....now we're just gonna confuse the OP, his head might be spinnin when he realizes there's another saw in that class thats better than the 260 pro. 

nice buy, i'm pretty sure thats the one i'd have bought too if i couldn't get the 346. here the 5100 was 4 bills, and the 346 was 5. 

for all the guys who are "stihl only", open your eyes a little wider, sure, some of their saws are best in class, but to say they're across the board better is just blind loyalty. the color/s of a saw aren't the only factor in how they perform.


----------



## STIHL FAN (May 20, 2009)

1I'dJak said:


> i recently bought the dolmar 5100s....its a pretty good little screamer.... poor man's 346....here in Canada a 346 runs close to 800 bones.... the 5100s runs for 499....both have high revs, i think the husky is a little revvier but the dolmar has a bit more hp...



the huskys are 800? damn that's expensive. the 260s run for 569.95 (619.95 not on sale) and we sell those with an 18 inch bar. definitely no less quality than the husky but maybe its just the area your in.


----------



## stihlhere (May 21, 2009)

*for all the guys who are "stihl only", open your eyes a little wider, sure, some of t*

If i ever needed a particular size saw stihl did not offer i would consider a husqvarna and you are correct i am a loyal customer my stihl dealer takes care of me , gives me as many breaks as he can great service and great saws, so I take care of him. Same as where I buy gas one or two placed in town unless out of town Allways AMERICAN owned and operated. Also my stihl dealer alows me to advertise in his store and recomends my services and others in town, not just me.


----------



## LTREES (May 21, 2009)

Has any one ever seen a Solo ? They sell on the flee bay. They are trying to compare to a Dolmar 5100. I don't know where they are selling from, Canada maybe? The $ was not that far off of a real saw. Just wondering if their toys or crap. Not buying one just talking. I have been picking up Dolmar the past 2 years. 3410, 5100, 6400. Nice gear!

LT...

:arg:


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 21, 2009)

LTREES said:


> Has any one ever seen a Solo ? They sell on the flee bay. They are trying to compare to a Dolmar 5100. I don't know where they are selling from, Canada maybe? The $ was not that far off of a real saw. Just wondering if their toys or crap. Not buying one just talking. I have been picking up Dolmar the past 2 years. 3410, 5100, 6400. Nice gear!
> 
> LT...
> 
> :arg:



Personally don't know much about them. They are not inexpensive for sure.

Looks like they began in 1951 in Germany, set up overseas subsidiary in the USA in 1960 (today´s SOLO INC. in Newport News, Virginia).

http://www.solousa.com/store/browse/chain_saws.html

I have seen them in the Bailey's catalog as well.

But, can't say if they are any good or how they compare to other brands.


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 21, 2009)

stihlhere said:


> If i ever needed a particular size saw stihl did not offer i would consider a husqvarna and you are correct i am a loyal customer my stihl dealer takes care of me , gives me as many breaks as he can great service and great saws, so I take care of him. Same as where I buy gas one or two placed in town unless out of town Allways AMERICAN owned and operated. Also my stihl dealer alows me to advertise in his store and recomends my services and others in town, not just me.



Now thats a good reason for buying a brand over and over......Luckily for me, the good dealer here sells both Husky and Stihl, so I can buy from them and choose which brand I want. 

As far as the solo's, I don't have any experience with them either, but their MSRP's look like they're pretty proud of their lineup....I'm doubtful I'd ever try one without a glowing recommendation from someone I trust, since I can have a husky or stihl for around the same money.


----------



## LTREES (May 21, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Now thats a good reason for buying a brand over and over......Luckily for me, the good dealer here sells both Husky and Stihl, so I can buy from them and choose which brand I want.
> 
> As far as the solo's, I don't have any experience with them either, but their MSRP's look like they're pretty proud of their lineup....I'm doubtful I'd ever try one without a glowing recommendation from someone I trust, since I can have a husky or stihl for around the same money.



Me either

LT...


----------



## BlackenedTimber (May 21, 2009)

Anyone ever play with a Jonsered? One of the local logging outfits back home switched from Stihl to Jonsered a few years ago, and they love em. I have never used one, and I prefer Stihl to every other saw I have run. (I ran Husky's for an angry old Austrian guy in the Upstate New York woods before I started my own business)

The local loggers say that the Jonsereds out-perform the Stihls, have better torque and chain speed, etc.

Curious about this...


----------



## tree MDS (May 21, 2009)

asthesun said:


> yep, thats why i prefer stihl, not because they're made to run @ less rpm, but because their power is @ lower rpm. same reason i like cummins diesel, you can idle into any gear (with no load ofc). with stihl, you can lay the saw on the wood, then pull the trigger. with the huskies i've used, you have to have the thing wide open before you start cutting. only thing i think i like about husky is the 'air injection' thing, but again, that just makes more rpms.



man dude, how old are you?? I'm getting this vision of someones granpappy cutting the way yer talking.


----------



## asthesun (May 21, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> man dude, how old are you?? I'm getting this vision of someones granpappy cutting the way yer talking.



just 28 yrs young


----------



## LD1 (May 21, 2009)

LTREES said:


> Has any one ever seen a Solo ? They sell on the flee bay. They are trying to compare to a Dolmar 5100. I don't know where they are selling from, Canada maybe? The $ was not that far off of a real saw. Just wondering if their toys or crap. Not buying one just talking. I have been picking up Dolmar the past 2 years. 3410, 5100, 6400. Nice gear!
> 
> LT...
> 
> :arg:



Solo's are pretty much the same as Dolmars. There has been a lot of talk about them lately. Not sure on the smaller saws but to compair the 6400/7300/7900 line of dolmars to the solos, solo claims to have made improvements, such as better air filter, better anti-vibe, walbro carb, and they gave them a 1 mm longer stroke on the crank to increase cc a little bit.

A lot of the parts are interchangable between the two saws.

I read a thread somewhere (maybe on another site) that Dolmar and Solo had a joint venture to build the new saws together, and dolmar stole all the ideas and left solo high and dry. Solo came back with basically the same saws with minor improvements. 

Basically they're as good as dolmars, it's just preference. With the solos you can order them online and get parts online at the same cost dealers would charge.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 21, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Yeah, probably is, because the stihl's max rpm is lower than the husky. You could always lean it out to match the husky's rpm's, but it wouldn't last long, or cut much.
> 
> stihl does not even list max rpm, the husky tops out at 14.7k rpm.



Stihl shows max with bar and chain at 13.5k rpm.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 21, 2009)

stihlhere said:


> i am a loyal customer my stihl dealer takes care of me , gives me as many breaks as he can great service and great saws, so I take care of him.



Same here!! Works for me...


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 21, 2009)

asthesun said:


> i dont know why people are so turned off by 'homeowner' stihls. i have used almost every stihl ever made and they are all very nice with a few exceptions. someone on here got on me about using a 250 to climb with, saying 260 was the real thing and 250 is just a homeowner toy. thing is, 250 is lighter and runs a slightly shorter bar. 250 is small enough that i can hold it horizontal from my body with one hand and use it, cant do that with the 260. 200 is nice but its tophandle i dont care for. plus, look at the price difference. i can buy 2 250s for the price of one 'pro' saw. or one 250 and a bunch of rum



:agree2: Pro / schmo The whole pro thing is overrated! If you like a 250 or 455 or 350 then who cares, and like he said if you can buy two 250 s for the price of one 260 and you can where I live! Why not if you drop a tree on it your out half the money! Also I owned a 260 pro was it double the saw the 250 is ? not hardly, so buy a 250 or what ever non pro saw you like run it a couple yrs sell it and buy a new one!

I have done this exact thing with a husky 350 and a 345 ran them 2yrs each sold them for 200 to 250 each and bought another new one with full warranty!


----------



## LTREES (May 21, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> Anyone ever play with a Jonsered? One of the local logging outfits back home switched from Stihl to Jonsered a few years ago, and they love em. I have never used one, and I prefer Stihl to every other saw I have run. (I ran Husky's for an angry old Austrian guy in the Upstate New York woods before I started my own business)
> 
> The local loggers say that the Jonsereds out-perform the Stihls, have better torque and chain speed, etc.
> 
> Curious about this...



Back in the mid 90's I worked for a Co. that ran the Reds. They ran good, then they switch up to the air clean mods. I bought a discontinued mod. 670 for myself. I wasn't crazy over it not being newer air clean mod. It ran good and all, just not the saw you get today. I paid 890.00 for the head , 24" bar and 36" bar. For as the new stock I don't know, but they have always been competitive.

LT...


----------



## oldirty (May 21, 2009)

greenstar. luipita's. name of a good ass burrito joint in somerville on elm st. tacos lupita is the name of the place. check it out next time you in that neck of the woods.

if you need someone for the nasties you get pm me for my number.


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 21, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> :agree2: Pro / schmo The whole pro thing is overrated! If you like a 250 or 455 or 350 then who cares, and like he said if you can buy two 250 s for the price of one 260 and you can where I live! Why not if you drop a tree on it your out half the money! Also I owned a 260 pro was it double the saw the 250 is ? not hardly, so buy a 250 or what ever non pro saw you like run it a couple yrs sell it and buy a new one!
> 
> I have done this exact thing with a husky 350 and a 345 ran them 2yrs each sold them for 200 to 250 each and bought another new one with full warranty!



Overrated.....lolol. I tell you what man, when you NEED that horsepower and chainspeed to sever the hinge and chase a top off the trunk to minimize the bullride you're about to go for, those few extra hundred dollars missing from my wallet seem very insignificant. 

When you're payin crew by the hour, those few extra hundred dollars can easily be made back in a week in time savings alone, keeping guys standing around waiting on a saw that's too slow to keep up with them costs far more than a pro saw. Simply because the pro quality saws cut faster than comparable homeowner saws. 

What do lots of the loggers do when they go buy a new pro saw? They mod it, right out of the box, to make it even faster than it comes from the factory. Why would they do that? It's a brand new pro saw......It's because those few greenbacks don't mean much compared to the performance they get from modded pro saws. How many homeowner saws do loggers take to the woods?

Homeowner saws are great for their purpose. Affordable, reliable, and they'll get the job done, but they're not built to take the abuse the pro's can dish out all day long day after day. When every minute that ticks by is costing you money, or not making you as much as it could, those seconds shaved off of every cut add up to pro saws being well worth the extra they cost. 

But if you're in the habit of dropping trees on your saws, it probably is better to squish the cheap ones.


----------



## oldirty (May 21, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Overrated.....lolol. I tell you what man, when you NEED that horsepower and chainspeed to sever the hinge and chase a top off the trunk to minimize the bullride you're about to go for, those few extra hundred dollars missing from my wallet seem very insignificant.
> 
> When you're payin crew by the hour, those few extra hundred dollars can easily be made back in a week in time savings alone, keeping guys standing around waiting on a saw that's too slow to keep up with them costs far more than a pro saw. Simply because the pro quality saws cut faster than comparable homeowner saws.
> 
> ...




great post!


----------



## asthesun (May 22, 2009)

i can see your point, but i think it matters more how well you take care of your saws, not what model you use. if i only did bucket work, i'd probably get a 260. i climb alot tho so i'd rather have a much lighter, cheaper and almost as powerful 250, which can cut very nearly the same speed. 200 is better than 192, but they both suck imo. only thing i will say is far better on pro saws is durability. i have a really annoying problem with my 250s, they have a gas vent on the top of the tank, a hose is attached to it which runs to a breather thing on the other side of the carb. if they're dropped or more often allowed to slap against the tree in a buttcatch, the body of the saw can move over enough to sheer the hose off of the nipple, i've also had the nipple break in this way.
i'm a climber, not a logger. if i was running around on the ground all day felling large trees, i'd buy pros i'm sure.


----------



## oldirty (May 22, 2009)

asthesun said:


> i can see your point, but i think it matters more how well you take care of your saws, not what model you use. if i only did bucket work, i'd probably get a 260. i climb alot tho so i'd rather have a much lighter, cheaper and almost as powerful 250, which can cut very nearly the same speed. 200 is better than 192, but they both suck imo. only thing i will say is far better on pro saws is durability. i have a really annoying problem with my 250s, they have a gas vent on the top of the tank, a hose is attached to it which runs to a breather thing on the other side of the carb. if they're dropped or more often allowed to slap against the tree in a buttcatch, the body of the saw can move over enough to sheer the hose off of the nipple, i've also had the nipple break in this way.
> i'm a climber, not a logger. if i was running around on the ground all day felling large trees, i'd buy pros i'm sure.



yup. you have confirmed it. complete hack.


or a knucklehead at the very least. as a climber how can you say that the 200t sucks? 

this guy is a troll.


----------



## asthesun (May 22, 2009)

oldirty said:


> yup. you have confirmed it. complete hack.
> 
> 
> or a knucklehead at the very least. as a climber how can you say that the 200t sucks?
> ...



yep, you confirmed it, you're childish. when someone says something you dont like, you resort to namecalling
tophandle saws suck. doesnt mastter which model. i have like an extra foot of reach with even the smallest rearhandle saw. not to mention you cant cut much big stuff with a 200


----------



## BlackenedTimber (May 22, 2009)

I have had several 200T and they rock. I run 16" bars on mine, and rarely have I needed to tie onto a 036 or 066 (why the hell did Stihl change thier model numbers anyway...). But if i need a big saw, it's not far away. I also climb with a 260 Pro, when I think I'm gonna need it. All in all, the 200T is the cream of the crop, and I love it.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 22, 2009)

asthesun said:


> yep, you confirmed it, you're childish. when someone says something you dont like, you resort to namecalling
> tophandle saws suck. doesnt mastter which model. i have like an extra foot of reach with even the smallest rearhandle saw. not to mention you cant cut much big stuff with a 200



:agree2: Hey you guys that think all non pro saws a junk and would rather pay twice the price as in the 250/260 go ahead! Also you guys who think your opinion is the only right one, go on thinking that ,someday youll learn the value of various opinions! As for the nonpro saw vs pro saw, like I said some of the pro saws are junk just like some of the homeowner saws are junk! I have some pro saws and some non pro saws and Ill bet I can do just as much work with my saws as I could if they were all pro! I fact a little more cause I wont be so busy standing around telling everybody about my pro saw!!!


----------



## oldirty (May 22, 2009)

sorry mo. you dont know what your talking about. your homeowner saw will not stand up against fulltime go. just wont as that is too much to ask for too long a time. 

you gonna ask the fat kid to run a marathon or the kenyan?

and asthesun. again you confirm. cant cut big wood with a 2hunge......hahahahahaha.

thanks i needed that laugh.

i know this thread is about the 346 and the that other saw but let it be known that the 200t is the greatest saw of all time, out of the box minus the baffle and limiter cap, ever made in this tree climber's opinion. 

if i was doing monster topping jobs in big wood then yes, the rearhandled 260 or 346 would be a good choice. 

the way i sharpen a saw though i dont need a rearhandle till i need 18 inches of bar which happen to reside on my 361 and if that isnt enough i go with the 371xp with a 20 inch long bar. after that you ask? well if i am climbing with my 660 magnum (28 inch) then it is indeed a good day.

why did i just verbally felate my saw collection like that you ask? well there isnt a home owner saw amongst them now is there? 

professionally yours,
oldirty


----------



## T.L (May 22, 2009)

*Tried some Jonserod saws not bad*

several years ago Jonsered would give you 50.00 for your old saw (running or not) so I tried them, they ran good were easy to start had power , and did the job. Good thing about them was I was the only one using them in my area, and when my truck got broke into and they turned up at the pawn shop I got them all back, so running an off brand from the main crowd has its advantages. Also make sure you guys mark your saws somewhere only you know so you can identify them, if they come up missing.


----------



## asthesun (May 22, 2009)

ms250:
DISPLACEMENT
45.4 cc (2.77 cu. in.)

ENGINE POWER
2.2 kW (3.0 bhp)

WEIGHT (powerhead only)
4.6 kg (10.1 lbs.)

ms200:
DISPLACEMENT
35.2 cc (2.15 cu. in.)

ENGINE POWER
1.6 kW (2.1 bhp)

WEIGHT (powerhead only)
3.5 kg (7.7 lbs.)

ms250>200t
has more power and costs less.
you're making yourself look like a child by acting like this. i'll sleep well tonight knowing i bought a better saw at half the price.


----------



## Blackberry boy (May 22, 2009)

Isn't the Rancher heavier than your 361?


----------



## ddhlakebound (May 22, 2009)

asthesun said:


> ms250>200t
> has more power and costs less.
> you're making yourself look like a child by acting like this. i'll sleep well tonight knowing i bought a better saw at half the price.



hmmm....makin me wonder.....

how many hours a week do you spend IN a tree?

between the 200t and the 250 the 250 is the better choice IF (and only if) you're only doing groundwork with it. once you leave the ground the 200 has no compare. end of story. 

i'd really like to see a 200 w/ a 14" bar race a 250 w/ an 18"er, i'm betting the 200 would win in most wood with alot less hp.......it's all about chain speed. 

but maybe you're the trendsetter who'll show us all that everyday climbing with a rear handled homeowner saw really is the wave of the future. :monkey:

how long does it take to learn to use the right tool for the job?


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 22, 2009)

oldirty said:


> sorry mo. you dont know what your talking about. your homeowner saw will not stand up against fulltime go. just wont as that is too much to ask for too long a time.
> 
> you gonna ask the fat kid to run a marathon or the kenyan?
> 
> ...





 Hey thats your opinion and thats fine with me! If nothing else your a skilled writer, Ill give you that! LOL

Anyway like I said If we all agreed would it be any fun??


----------



## oldirty (May 22, 2009)

asthesun said:


> ms250:
> DISPLACEMENT
> 45.4 cc (2.77 cu. in.)
> 
> ...



and i will be sleeping well tonight knowing that you are still hard at work in the tree cutting with a boat anchor.

lol. 

cmon man. you gotta be troll'n this site. gotta be.


----------



## asthesun (May 22, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> hmmm....makin me wonder.....
> 
> how many hours a week do you spend IN a tree?
> 
> ...



the only advantages a 200 has over a 250 imo is weight and supposed durability. my last 250 lasted like 5 yrs tho which is more than enough for something i climb with *every day*. i primarily do large removals and large limb removals so having something like a 200 is pointless. also i cant stand tophandle saws. prolly will buy a 200 rearhandle eventually, but in no hurry since 250 has more power. i also could probably swap out the sprocket on my 250 and run a pico bar and chain and then i'd definitely cut faster than a 200


----------



## Tree Pig (May 22, 2009)

I have both 025 and 200T and the 025 does do well in the tree but I like the 200T because of the top handle. When climbing on spikes and close too the tree I like the more compact saw. I agree a little about what you said earlier the extra reach is nice when out on a limb and stuff, but sometimes that may mean your being a little unsafe if your reaching out too much. I know when all get in a rush and do things we shouldn't. To me I think its the matter of the right saw for the right job but the top handle definitely has its place in the batting rotation and its usually leading off.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 22, 2009)

Only a true stihl fan will appreciate this but look my number of posts is now *361*Damn I have to quit now... Cant waste that number

***UPDATE*** 361 is gone I couldnt hold back


----------



## TreePointer (May 23, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Only a true stihl fan will appreciate this but look my number of posts is now *361*Damn I have to quit now... Cant waste that number



I think you were just cured of a disease you didn't even know you had!


----------



## scottedward58 (May 23, 2009)

*about "no loggers using home owner saws"*

I've know of quite a few loggers who use ms390's as backup saws and if they made a bigger "homeowner saw" some might use them as their main saws. and the only consistent definition I've heard of for a homeowner saw is the clam shell engine which will probly be the future of saws if they could lose the "home owner" monkier. The fact that it takes a little longer to work on to rering or swap a piston means little to most loggers because by the time it needs that the rest of the saws wore out so they just buy a new saw. thats why you hardly see 440's anymore all you see are 441's and stihl just stopped selling 440s thats how quikly the pro saws wear out


----------



## oldirty (May 23, 2009)

scottedward58 said:


> stihl just stopped selling 440s thats how quikly the pro saws wear out



who is this guy?


they stopped making that saw, the 044/440, and replaced it in the pro lineup with the 441.

and if you are a company that consistently buy 2nd rate chit you are a second rate company.


----------



## asthesun (May 23, 2009)

oldirty said:


> who is this guy?
> 
> 
> they stopped making that saw, the 044/440, and replaced it in the pro lineup with the 441.
> ...



if you are someone who acts childish, you are a child


----------



## oldirty (May 23, 2009)

asthesun said:


> if you are someone who acts childish, you are a child



been called worse, hack boy. keep them spikes sharp on your next prune job.


----------



## Treetom (May 23, 2009)

*Sorta back on track*

Have you considered a Dolmar 5100? The local Husky/Dolmar dealer suggested this as an alternative to the 346xp. The store co-owner actually had a used 346xp for sale; he'd opted to buy a Dolmar 5100 instead. I'm talking about long time Husky dealers, here. And I've been a Husky fan for decades, but after running an MS200T for a couple seasons, I've come to realize that Husqvarna does not have the best saw for every niche. With that said, my next limbing saw will be a Dolmar 5100 or an MS260 Pro. And, by the way, the Dolmar 5100 will save you $100.00 compared to the 346xp. Just some thoughts.


----------



## asthesun (May 23, 2009)

oldirty said:


> been called worse, hack boy. keep them spikes sharp on your next prune job.



i've stooped about half way to your level, trying not to got all the way down where you are


----------



## olpace (May 23, 2009)

olpace said:


> I have been climbing with a 250 equipped with an 18" bar for 3 years and still runs as good as the day I bought it. People give me a hard time about running a residential saw, but there is no tellin how many times that little saw has paid for itself. Granted some products are just junk from the get go, but if you take care of your equipment and respect its limitations then you will get years of service.



My reasoning behind this is that when I went into business I couldn't afford to spend $600 on a saw with a 14"bar.... So I bought the ms250 for its versatility I could use it for climbing/pruning and some groundwork as well. I use pro saws too. I now do a lot of climbing and felling with a ms460 mag w/bars ranging from 20-32" and it seems virtually unstoppable. I'm sure I would like working/climbing w the 200, but I cannot justify buying one until my 250 wears out. I don't climb everyday. I love my pro saws, but im not going to complain about my residential saws either b/c they have been good to me when I needed them the most.:greenchainsaw: I now run a lawncare/landscaping business and if I cut a handful of trees each month.... well I consider that a prosperous and or productive month. Anyone who has plenty of money will purchase the pro saw b/c of the extra power and durability. I don't want to have to buy new equipment every couple of years.... It would suit me fine to be cutting with the same saws 10 yrs from now. Same with any other equipment.... I would rather spend the extra money now than I would have to spend it later when I didnt have it. Point being everyone's situation is different. A person shouldn't get offended by someones opinion just b/c they cannot do any better. They should listen and make logical decisions... possibly get some incentive to work towards something better and/or something to make their job easier and in return make them more money.


----------



## LTREES (May 23, 2009)

Treetom said:


> Have you considered a Dolmar 5100? The local Husky/Dolmar dealer suggested this as an alternative to the 346xp. The store co-owner actually had a used 346xp for sale; he'd opted to buy a Dolmar 5100 instead. I'm talking about long time Husky dealers, here. And I've been a Husky fan for decades, but after running an MS200T for a couple seasons, I've come to realize that Husqvarna does not have the best saw for every niche. With that said, my next limbing saw will be a Dolmar 5100 or an MS260 Pro. And, by the way, the Dolmar 5100 will save you $100.00 compared to the 346xp. Just some thoughts.



How much for a 346xp? I stopped in at a dealer in NJ and they didn't have one. I bought a 5100 @ 460.00. I have a pastor friend that enjoys cutting firewood for a few that don't have much. He brings me his Pullll-onnn so I can try to fix it. So, I told him I'd try but have a pine box ready just in case. I told him to get the 5100 his $ is low. He has to save even if he buys a throw away saw again. The husky dealer suggested the 260 but I don't know if I can be part of buying an insufficient saw. He cuts about 6 cords a year. If he had a 5100 I bet he would cut @ 10 a year. I just want to get him a saw that will last years. That tells me gut to go pro. What do ya think?

ps. he does not climb!

LT...


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 23, 2009)

LTREES said:


> How much for a 346xp? I stopped in at a dealer in NJ and they didn't have one. I bought a 5100 @ 460.00. I have a pastor friend that enjoys cutting firewood for a few that don't have much. He brings me his Pullll-onnn so I can try to fix it. So, I told him I'd try but have a pine box ready just in case. I told him to get the 5100 his $ is low. He has to save even if he buys a throw away saw again. The husky dealer suggested the 260 but I don't know if I can be part of buying an insufficient saw. He cuts about 6 cords a year. If he had a 5100 I bet he would cut @ 10 a year. I just want to get him a saw that will last years. That tells me gut to go pro. What do ya think?
> 
> ps. he does not climb!
> 
> LT...



I just bought a 346xp for $489.99 including shipping from here:

http://wisesales.com/Huskysaws.html


----------



## Treetom (May 23, 2009)

346xp listed at Amick's at $484.00, Dolmar at $394.00. Does anyone know the price of an ms260 Pro?


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 23, 2009)

Treetom said:


> 346xp listed at Amick's at $484.00, Dolmar at $394.00. Does anyone know the price of an ms260 Pro?



It lists for $529 w/ 18" bar.


----------



## Treetom (May 23, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> It lists for $529 w/ 18" bar.



Thanks.


----------



## 1I'dJak (May 23, 2009)

yep, you confirmed it, you're childish. when someone says something you dont like, you resort to namecalling
tophandle saws suck. doesnt mastter which model. i have like an extra foot of reach with even the smallest rearhandle saw. not to mention you cant cut much big stuff with a 200 
__________________
Dude I've topped a tree at 30 inches with the 200t


----------



## stihlhere (May 25, 2009)

ms 200t 16" bar toped to day at 17-18" no bog just stait get it!!!! then blocked down to about 20-24" long curley chips flying wifes unckle watching in amazement as my little 200t outcuts his poulan with 20 inch. 
..................YEA RESPECT..............

AND if that was not good enough you should have seen them when i bucked rest of trunk with 038. 
..................YEA MORE RESPECT.....................................


----------



## stihlhere (May 25, 2009)

as to pro vs home owner i started out with ms 290's an o15L and a 
homelite xl. I cant talk to bad about them 290 has bad power to weight ratio but crank every time. O15L was what it was crank every time but 30years old homelight lite fast no power. when i got the money and customer base went pro and have never regretted it. and i dont spend my off days working on saws. pro saws are better saws no doubt but that does not make farm saws junk just inefficient for me.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## oldirty (May 25, 2009)

asthesun said:


> i've stooped about half way to your level, trying not to got all the way down where you are



well hack boy, you might as well stoop over the rest of the way and pick up your opinion and dust it off. seeing as how its just getting trampled on.


spikes on prunes and saying that a 250 (homeowner saw) is better than a professional climbing saw is just plain ignorance. or stupidity. one or the other. and seeing as how i spent a good amount of time in south florida with a touch in central florida, the difference is miniscule between the two.


hackboy!


----------



## oldirty (May 25, 2009)

hey olpace. my first saw was the dolmar PS540. just to be able to climb and do ground work with it. as soon as i could though i got a top handle.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 25, 2009)

stihlhere said:


> as to pro vs home owner i started out with ms 290's an o15L and a
> homelite xl. I cant talk to bad about them 290 has bad power to weight ratio but crank every time.



Agreed. The only saving item with the 290 is that it is a fairly light saw to begin with. If you pushed that power to weight ratio into anything bigger then it would not be usable. However, I prefer my 260 any day to the 270 or 290.



stihlhere said:


> pro saws are better saws no doubt but that does not make farm saws junk just inefficient for me.:greenchainsaw:



Agreed. And each have their own place and purpose.


----------



## SawTroll (May 25, 2009)

Greenstar said:


> Hello guys, I think I need a new medium-small sized groundsaw. I have an 026, which is sometimes a little undersized, and an 036, which sometimes gets a little heavy and is too oversized for our normal ground activity on a day to day basis, so I was looking for a little something in between..
> The local saw shop was all out of the 346, so I was considering the rancher, which is also $40 cheaper, and I think is more powerful saw!!
> 
> But I think its probably the 346xp that I really want.
> ...




Sure the 346xp is what you want! 

The 460 is _heavier_ than the 036, with a lot less power!


----------



## SawTroll (May 25, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> .... the husky tops out at 14.7k rpm.



14.7k for the NE (50cc) 346xp is a misprint - it is rev limited at about 14.1.


----------



## stihlhere (May 25, 2009)

*treeclimber57*

Amen i have 026 brand new beleave it or not. i like it mutch better than the 290. for got to mention 290 is stihl running but dosent see much use any more. more of a backup or an extra for really big jobs.


----------



## tree MDS (May 25, 2009)

oldirty said:


> been called worse, hack boy. keep them spikes sharp on your next prune job.



I see you two are getting along famously. lol

I'm getting a 346 pretty soon (today maybe), its part payment for helping a buddy put a dump on a one ton. Nice looking saws indeed. I've been wanting something in that size range for some time now.


----------

